
Should a Self-Driving Car Save Passengers, or Kids in the Road? - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/survey-polls-the-world-should-a-self-driving-car-save-passengers-or-kids-in-the-road/
======
nabla9
Trolley problem is one of those hypothetical made up questions that self-
driving cars will never need to think about.

Self-driving cars will learn to break and stop safely when bad things happen.
They are not expected to find optimal solutions for freak accidents. If doing
the default to do that kills both the passengers and kids on the street then
so be it.

When brakes fail, obstacle avoidance probably works but there will be no
deeper logic behind it. The choice that is made is probably just some random
learned bias inside the neural network, not something well designed.

------
oldgradstudent
In the trolly problem, a runaway trolley is moving toward five tied-up people
on the tracks. There's a switch which redirects the trolley toward a single
person, who is also tied up on the track.

In the deep learning world, your system classifies the five people as a large
kangaroo, while the single person is classified as a STOP AHEAD roadsign.

What is the most ethical choice for the system to make?

